# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Becoming A Better Lucid Dreamer

## DawnEye11

I'm making a thread for myself where I can write my  upcoming lucid dreams. I'm pretty much trying to become a better lucid dreamer by overcoming what I was afraid to do in my dreams and explore it. No matter how scary it is I'm going to overcome it somehow with love or good thoughts. But for my number 1 quest I will be looking for this dream character who I think will make a good DG. I think I will discover something more interesting about myself if I do this. Dawn, Kiro and Eye will probably still pop up though but that is okay.

----------


## DawnEye11

Unwanted Path

I was non lucid inside my room and opened the door to see my parakeet's cage put on a desk to the side of my door. I wondered why my dad put them there because downstairs can get cold. I than closed the door to clean up the parakeet poop I found on the floor and my bed. I was annoyed having to clean up the mess. Than my older brother came in to point out the mess I had to clean. I told him to get out and found a paper. There was a drawing of a big man in a robe with a lion head. I felt like he was suppose to be a professor and was thinking of how he would make a good character for a cartoon. Than the dream shifted and i was on a motorcycle with a lady in a nurse uniform.

" Where are you taking me? Are you going to take me to my new dream guide?" I asked. She said yeah but I didn't really believe her. Looked around the city than saw a huge sign above say "Cease To Exist". I was scared because I tend to get anxiety when i think of not being able to breathe. Which I had before I fell asleep. Aggh. Anyways as we kept going we arrived at a hospital and the other doctors mentioned it was time to put the needle in me. A old lady doctor managed to put the needle in my arm a bit but than I pushed her back. Than the lady who brought me there mentioned how there was a chance that I was going to go to hell where the dead carcasses are thrown.

Of course I'm not going to accept the path, even in a dream so I decided to leave. After all, there's no fun in what was going on. So I tried going through the window at first but than it didn't work so I left through the door. I ended up in a really long wooden hall where I saw a little girl standing  near a door. Her older brother came through the door where the hospital was and mentioned how I was right to leave because I had to eat all I could. Yeah, I like eating but I found him kind of annoying. I was thinking of how I wanted to go through the other window I saw in the hall but wasn't sure. Than I woke up. 

The question is how can you overcome your fear of death in a dream? Just by letting yourself die? I think the best answer to that is no. Fear exists for a reason and its okay to be afraid. I'm not going to like death but I do acknowledge that it happens. Anyways I also had this dream because of the allergies. My nose being stuffy makes it hard to breathe when you want to sleep.

----------


## ThreeCat

I think a possible way to integrate this situation would be to let the nurses give you the shot.  If they want to send you to hell, you might try going there and seeing what it is like.  While it is OK to be afraid,  there's no sense in being afraid of death; it's going to happen anyway.  Why experience fear about it if it's possible to conquer that fear (or at least think about the fear in a different way )?

----------


## DawnEye11

> I think a possible way to integrate this situation would be to let the nurses give you the shot.  If they want to send you to hell, you might try going there and seeing what it is like.  While it is OK to be afraid,  there's no sense in being afraid of death; it's going to happen anyway.  Why experience fear about it if it's possible to conquer that fear (or at least think about the fear in a different way )?



Thx for the suggestion but I don't think I want to go to hell. Even in a dream. I love God a lot and I also believe Hell is symbolic and not a literal place. If we don't have some type of fear of death than wouldn't that mean us accepting death at anytime. I'm just thinking of it in the way that if you were too accepting of death than you might lose your life if your in a situation where there is still chances for survival if you know what i mean.

Oh and if I let her give me the shot it would just make me uncomfortable in the dream. What good would come from it anyways? XD

----------


## ThreeCat

> No matter how scary it is I'm going to overcome it somehow with love or good thoughts.



I may have misunderstood the theme of this thread, but I think by allowing the shot, you allow yourself to experience negative stimuli from a place of safety.  We can't always avoid negative situations in life (like getting a flu shot, for instance) but we can work with those experiences in a dream to lessen the pointless distress we might face in WL otherwise.  For example, by facing the shot in a dream, you can lessen the negative associations surrounding shots by experiencing it in a dream.  It's not real anyway, and it probably won't hurt as bad in the dream.  When you experience it again in WL, you can transfer that bravery from the dream state to the waking state.  There may come a day when getting a shot is no big deal.  Practice for waking life.  :smiley:

----------


## DawnEye11

> There may come a day when getting a shot is no big deal. Practice for waking life.



Oh, I understand now. But it was more like the characters were trying to put me to death with the shot instead of the flu shot. I knew the shot meant nothing, The lady even managed to get it in me a bit. But I did not like the way they were acting and decided to leave the setting instead. I  pretty much failed in using good thoughts and love in this dream to convert them and decided to leave the characters. Next time I'll remind myself to use it. Thx.

----------


## DawnEye11

I was inside a building where I felt like it was home. My parents were trying to sleep but I kept waking them up by trying to avoid two people who wanted to get rid of me with some kind of item. I think they were trying to take something that I had too. Don't remember if it was an item or money. My mom started complaining than I walked away.I entered a room and was watching a little boy until his sister came back.

 But instead came the two bad guys. One really short and a tall guy. The tall guy sort of looked like the guy I last painted. I pretended to ignore them than my mom came and mentioned something about using my card to get money out of the ATM. I told her to wait because the bad guys were still around than walked away from them. The tall guy chased me and the place ended up changing into a bathroom where the tall guy broke a shower head and tried killing me by electrocuting me with a blow dryer. But he tripped and the water landed on him and he was jumping all over the place being electrocuted. I kept dodging him since he tried to touch me.

I think that might be when the dream shifted and I was in the beach water with a few kids,teens and a mom. The mom was white and had black hair but her son who was a teen was tan, average and had a black buzz cut. The mom was telling the boy how she didn't care if he drowned himself than the boy said he was going to do it. He went in the water and his friends tried to stop him but he was to strong and than the boy started floating in the water.I swam in a different direction than his friend came up to me and mentioned how his body was just floating in the water.

The scene than changed after that and I was in a school/office building. I was looking around for my classroom and ended up talking to some students. One of them had a weird drawing of a cat. I left to only fall slightly into a small hole with another kid. A teacher than came up to us and mentioned how the rooms 2 and 8 are not open anymore. That the office has been switched to another room. I got up than said it was ok and left. I ended up walking into a huge room where a girl was complaining to the faculty about not being able to sign up for college. A lady shouted at her saying to apply online.

I than decided to leave the school but felt something stuck in my throat. I opened my mouth, put my hand in and took out a golf ball size lettuce that was stuck inside my throat. I felt appalled and surprised than threw it on the floor. After that a short boy mentioned how they were going home early today and that I would have to go home by myself. I said okay, left the building and got the feeling I was far from home. I decided to take a taxi to home and ended up going int the middle of the street.I started dodging taxis until I jumped on one with a open roof. I told the driver to take me to my house and he said fine. He had a lady by his side and i got the feeling she was his sister.

We stopped quickly though and walked in front of a bank. The guy said he was going to get money out of the bank first for his little daughter. I felt like a burden so I told him I would take the bus instead and which route I should take. He said to take the E or the S, and to keep on the straight path until i got home. I said okay and found the bus stop. There were people waiting and it was getting dark. I rushed to catch up to a bus and ended up in a neighborhood that I felt I was in before. " Didn't I see this place on the news?" I asked myself. There was a bright light coming from a white house and i saw a bowl of food in the front.

There was a chubby, dark skin girl walking past it and i decided to take my necklace off just in case i was about to get robbed. I turned and looked at the bus that was now pitch  black and curved in a stop in the middle of the street. I went past it to see it was night and there was bright lights flashing in the distance. "Gun shots?" I thought. Than looked around to see many cars parked. I saw people around laughing and hid behind a car. I felt scared and wanted to hide inside the wall or throw rocks at them. I threw one softly at a lady and imagined picking another one up. But the lady managed to get me with something. I blacked out, heard a small beep than woke up.

I forgot to use love and good thoughts again. : / Guess I'm so use to hiding when I'm scared. But no worries I just have to get use to using a different technique.

----------


## DawnEye11

Nate

So in this dream I was non lucid in a school i think or somewhere and ended up realizing it was a dream when something i don't remember happened. I think it was a shadow that made me lucid.Anyways my goal was to look for a dream character named Nate. Nate is the name I got from a mini dream episode when i was thinking of the character i wanted to be my DG in the dream. So anyways, I realized that I could call Nate into the dream by shouting his name and hoped he would come around the corner. Someone appeared, he didn't give me the feeling of Nate all that much, but I decided to just go on an adventure with him. "Where do I want to go?..." I thought. Than it hit me. " Lets go to the beach!" I said. 

I started thinking of a small portal opening on a wall and went through it. I was being sucked into a shiny water portal that was narrow and apparently long. I was in there for a while than started thinking what if a shark appears. I decided that before that could happen I would float up than land onto sand. I floated up and could see the sand but i was blocked from reaching the ground. I managed to get through it though by pushing a little and thinking about getting through. To my surprise the beach had a little bit of the mountain area to it. There were people around a campfire singing and than I interrupted them by shouting hey. They looked at me confused than i think that's when i was told to leave because they were going to do a contest or something like that.


I annoyed the man a little by saying random stuff. I also forgot to mention the part when i used wind and made a small tornado appear on the island.(Just remembered it now) Than I left to find Nate.I went through another portal through a wall than the dream shifted and I was in my room. I called for Nate again and he appeared. He had medium length wavy black hair,was light skin and had a doctor's coat on.He had brought a pump device into the room and mentioned how he was going to pup me with it on my back. " Wait No!" I told him but he just did it anyways. I let him and than I reappeared on the bed. I Nate was gone so I called him again and he came back with a big needle. "Fine, you can give me a shot but you can give it to me on the bottom of my feet" I said showing him my feet. There was a purple mark on my feet so i thought it would be best if he did it there.

After that he took my hand and started dancing with me."What are you doing?" I asked him. But than I just went with it since I like doing the ballroom dance in dreams. After that he kissed me and I kissed him back thinking "What the heck am i doing kissing Nate?" After that Images started to appear than the scene changed and I was in an abandoned cemented area near an abandoned house. Two little kids ran past me into a part of the house. I got inside and had the feeling this had to deal with my fear of demons. "Nate is not a demon." I said out loud. The little girl laughed and than i followed them to the front of the house. It was a yellow house and was slowly breaking apart. " There are no demons in this dream". I said as i saw hands starting to come out of the house and voices too. 

The more i said it though the more things began to fade. The dreams scene changed and i thought I was going to wake up but could still feel myself in the dream. I was now looking at a mall rack filled with hanging necklaces with symbols. They were shiny and green and one sort of looked like Jadegreen's lucid symbol. They were slowly changing though and than small shiny blue glittery boxes appeared on the rack after the necklaces disappeared. I had a FA after looking at them for a while but realized it was a dream. I was staring at a face on the wall as I was trying to open my eyes fully. I was thinking about bringing Nate back but than decided to wake myself up because I was okay with what I had lucid dreamed already and didn't feel like exploring my mind anymore. 

To my surprise the doctor came back and it turned out to be Nate. In this lucid dream I had doubts at times of letting the dream go on but I broke through that fear and really managed to keep my awareness up when the scenes changed. I've always been good at keeping awareness though and telling when its a dream. But it was still fun because I really showed myself again that I can have a lucid dream and keep it going when i really want to. Like I've got to have the 100/100 percent feeling that I can do it. : D Progress feels good but there is still more I need to overcome.

----------


## DawnEye11

New DG Search

I was in the city streets when suddenly a gang of guys mentioned how they were going to shoot people for fun. Others called them than I ran. But one of them dared a little boy to catch me.I realized it was a dream and pretended to be afraid. I imagined teleporting to my house and the little boy followed. Once he entered though I kicked him and made him disappear. I left the room after that and was told something by my brother. I think he wanted to lock me in a room but I said no.

I think that is when the scene shifted and I  was now in a classroom with my older brother, his friend and little children. One of the kids were writing on the tables so i told him to stop and to clean up his mess. But he just laughed and ran to a different part of the room. I got a wet paper towel and started wiping the table but than got distracted by my brother and his friend. We ended up hitting each other with paper balls like were playing some game. After that I said I was going to leave and ended up in a city where my old friend was present.

"Ohh....right....This is a dream..." I said to myself. There were plenty of people walking around in the city but it wasn't crowded. "Lets look for my new dream guide!" I told some people around me. They were okay with helping me out so I started shouting "Who wants to be my new dream guide!!?" as I was walking and the other were shouting "Who wants to be her dream guide!?". A tall big orange looking women came to us and said how she only guides little girls. That maybe I had to find someone of the other gender. I told her I wasn't a little girl and told her my age. She said okay than i think she left or followed us. We kept walking and shouting the same thing.

That was until I decided to take it to a different direction."Maybe I should try a wolf dream guide. Lets try looking for a wolf dream guide!" I said.  I followed the others to inside a home that had the interior of a family house to the right but to the other side was a dark underground forest. The old friend of mine took my hand and was going to lead me into the forest."Wait! We should talk to the ones that are here first!" I said sort of scared to go in." I looked inside and saw little animals, even my parakeet Marisol, bathing in flower pots of dirt.Than I went into the kitchen and  said hello to a group of wolf people who were eating raw meat. The mom was cooking some meat though. " Hey, does anyone here want to be my dream guide?" I asked. But no one responded. Than when I turned I saw my younger cousin taking away the meat from the wolf people. They began growling." You guys shouldn't eat meat!" She said as she was taking it away from them and putting it into a clear bag.

"No! Put it back! Your making them mad!" I shouted at her. That's when I flew out of the house and the others followed. The wolf people chased us out than the mom wolf person saw her sister walking in the street. "Your late." she said. The sister wiped her mouth a bit. I sort of got the feeling she was hiding something and just came back from being drunk. The sister than apologized for being late and I woke up.



I fail so bad at going through the dark places. - _ - I wish I went into the dark forest instead of being afraid. I will do my best to not be afraid the next time I encounter it.I must get rid of that fear. :There, there: 

Here are two goals I must do while looking to accomplish my other goals.

[ ]Go Into the dark places
[ ]Start converting violent dream characters into being good(I've done it before but I have to do it more than I leave the scene.And i leave the scene a lot.)

My primary goal right now is to find a new interesting DG.

----------


## DawnEye11

Best Next Thing To Be Is A Cat

I was outside in a rectangular fenced place surrounded by other old looking buildings. My mom and cousin were present and I told them I had to use the bathroom. My mom told me to go where I was and that she wasn't going to look. But their laughing made me feel like it was just a trick. 

I than thought about how the area i was in was unrealistic and decided to fly away from where i was.Somehow I ended up meeting with my younger brother and a group of people. A guy wanted to test me and dared me to save someone on the top of a huge mansion that had a blue roof top. I took on the dare, jumped onto the mansion wall and started running on the wall. Than I threw a rope to the top than made high jumps as i was running around the mansion too. But I made one high jump that was too high so i let myself fall down in the air holding the rope. Slowly curving till I landed where i wanted to on the top of the mansion.

The others got jealous of me making it though and decided to try and get rid of me. Like usual I ruffed them up a bit than ran away.[ OTL] Than I turned into some kind of bug or germ and a guy was chasing me because he wanted to trap me. The setting started turning into a house interior too. I took it as a challenge though and decided I would make it out of the house no matter how hard it seemed. I tried looking for the window, the door entrance and anything that would lead me outside. The guy even started mentioning how he put glue traps around and that no matter what I did he would keep me there and something about breeding me.

I noticed the dream was trying its best to keep me inside but I managed to fly out the window and  into the yard. Than I ran as fast as I could till I started seeing a huge park surrounded by people. I decided to change into the form of a cat because I thought no one would bother a black cat. I ran through the park than turned until I arrived at the entrance of the park.A little girl saw me though and tried petting me with a bey-blade ripper. I made a mad stare at her and a lady next to her said " That cat looks angry.Maybe you should leave her alone."I started walking back into the park than....i woke up.



I'm hitting rock bottom by running away and attacking. OTL So I'm going to write a story of me overcoming all those things in a different way like Jade suggested.If your wondering why I run away a lot i guess the answer would be that I'm either afraid or i take it as a challenge. I need to redirect my view from that type of win to another but it can be so hard when your use to doing something.

----------


## DawnEye11

Last night I made a small animation and converted it to gif to remind myself to use good thoughts in dream. I did it rather quickly so its not intended to be perfect. I even used backgrounds i found on google. I also intended to make the guy with black hair, he almost looks like Dawn, to be hideous. Anyways it helped me change my attitude in my semi lucid dream last night so I'm hoping when im fully lucid it will serve as a good reminder. : )

----------


## DawnEye11

Last night I was too tired to have a lucid dream again so i ended up having non lucids. But I found myself treating the characters rather nicely again. The only thing wrong is i ended up using some fighting but it was because I was non lucid in a somewhat unrealistic situation.. ^^"

----------


## DawnEye11

Last night I had two lucid dreams. In the first one my brother staged it telling me to fall asleep and saying something was going to come in the room and get me. When I ran upstairs and closed the door I was lucid. But I flew out the window when I felt the presence. In my other lucid dream I was in a mario 3d world and somewhere else where I summoned UFOs. I was going to run away from the place once I realized I was alone but managed to stay in the dream and just to continue having fun with what I was doing. So some progress but im still hoping I get better.

----------


## DawnEye11

Get This Girl Away From Me

I appeared on a table in my brother's room. Except I thought it was my room.I felt sleepy and like I had just woken up but I couldn't move. I felt someone putting pressure onto my head with their hand and thought my brother or someone else had poisoned me and was trying to get rid of me by causing a concussion to my head. "I got to move!" I thought to myself. Than I started feeling someone stapling my head multiple times.

"Okay, this can't be a real thing going on. No ones stupid enough to try stapling my head to try and kill me. I'm in a dream". I thought to myself. But it still felt pretty real.I looked up and saw an alien face looking down at me on the ceiling. I took it as a form of insult and a reflection of one of my biggest fears. I looked to my side the best i could and saw a small wooden house was stapling my head. Somehow I managed to get out the room and went up the stairs with a fork in my hand. I looked back to make sure my thoughts hadn't formed a creature. Than went into my parents room where I was handed a bowl of strawberrys and yogurt. I ate it but than I reappeared on the table.I could only see my hand, tools and what looked like a yellow robot like body. 

I heard it picking up tools and felt it touching me," Is this gonna be one of those alien dissection dreams?" I thought. I prayed a bit to get rid of my fears than focused on going through the walls. I felt the robot using the tool on me a bit but I couldn't just lay there and let the robot do that to me in the dream. It was uncomfortable. I managed to get through the wall a bit and turned to see the robot melting. I kicked him a bit than went through the wall. When I stood up I saw a man and two other dream characters that were girls. They were telling me to go back inside the room and that they were going to hold me down.

I told them they had to listen to me and thought that maybe dream characters would have an inclined respect for God. " I prayed to Jehovah because I didn't want to be in there. So you have to listen!" I told them. "Who the heck is Jehovah?" asked a dream character than the other laughed. I was surprised at the lack of respect they had and told them " I can't pray to get rid of you because it would be like getting rid of a part of me so act more nicer. I have to think good thoughts anyways so this will be a good opportunity."

Suddenly the tall girl with the wavy, long black hair was acting very hype. I decided to leave the scenery, think I went through the window or the stairs. The setting was changing so its hard to recall where i was. Anyways I started thinking of finding Dawn and could feel the girl was following me.I was flying above a park/urban city at night. I could see a children's swing and heard people talking in the park. I looked around till I saw Dawn wearing a white long sleeve dress shirt, a dark grey tie, black pants and black dress shoes. He was walking holding green flowers in his hands."Dawn!!!" I called out to him. He turned and smiled at me than said " Lety!! Its good to see you!". 

Than he walked to a chubby kid wearing a grey/white sweater and sweat pants telling him to go down the stairs than inside the house. They were next to a gate where it kind of looked like stairs that lead to the garbage area of a building. But there are some people who do live in that area of a building. Anyways the girl with the wavy black hair came running after me and she was super hyper. She was telling me how she wanted to do hurtful things to me. I flew away and climbed over a large door where i saw a beautiful scenery of a pasture with the sun hitting it. But the girl was annoying me.

I moved to a different part of the dream world where it started becoming more like a house interior. I could hear a familiar little girl's voice telling the girl with wavy black hair how she wanted to staple me. Their voices were in high speed and they sounded like they were high on sugar. I went through a window in the room than found myself in a bathroom like place with its own showers. The girl with black hair found me and showed me a long, pink pen that she wanted to stab my hand with. " Let me just try to change this with words and I'll think about a different outcome instead." I thought.

I showed her my hand and asked her to use the pen like thing to draw who she thought I liked more as my favorite guide. Eye or Dawn. She started drawing on it and said "Eyesti! No wait!..." I looked away after that than looked back at my hand and she showed me what looked like a kanji symbol on the top of my left hand mixed with two other kanji symbols. "What is this supposed to mean!? Whose my favorite guide was the question." I told her. She laughed than drew a small moon on my hand and said " Jackie Chan is your fav guide!" than she ran to some other dream characters where they talked about injecting penicillin into their bodies. I flew up to the top of the showers than the girl with the black hair came in with the other girls.I thought they wouldn't harm me because they would be distracted by the showers but than the girl with the wavy black hair came up to me and stabbed my upper left feet with a needle. It hurt so I kicked her than I woke myself up after that.

I think I handled the dream character situation somewhat well but it could have been better.It was just too random for me.
- w - I seriously was reminded why I hate dum dream characters.

----------


## DawnEye11

Well last night there was close to no lucidity. Only a little bit which involved flying.I found my non lucids interesting but not interesting enough to write them. In one of the dreams though there was a point where I found a net in the hallway and was trying to catch a lost parakeet I found that almost looked like my pet Marisol. I ended up finding it in a room and took it outside to a cloud festival place where I felt my new family was. I found it funny how this part was non lucid. Even with the lights blinking in the hall. But I guess it must have been because I'm so emotionally attached to my parakeets that I want to help other like mine. And if its a dream and I stick to my goal, questioning it being a dream just goes out the window.❤

----------


## DawnEye11

Mostly non lucids again. But there was a point where i did become lucid after attempting to do a DILD in the dream. Don't remember what I did since it was really short though. However, thinking about it now I think I've been doing this for a while now so I should probably write a few thoughts on how I think I've changed.

Progress Notes:
When I'm falling asleep I've noticed that I feel a sense of peace even when scary thoughts about what might happen pop up. I feel more calmer when I'm in the dream world compared to before. However, I still have those moments where I'm afraid of something or act aggressive. After much thinking it traces down to being afraid of the excited and violent characters. Why them?Even when I've overcame violent characters before. Because certain characters give me the fear of lack of control. Why fear lack of control? The first thought that pops up is that nightmare i had about a demon pretending to be a little girl telling a ghost story. I fear having a dream like that again even though I somewhat overcame the thought of her appearing again. I'm more afraid of it when I'm thinking of trying beyond dreaming stuff because that's about the time i had it.

So what to do?...I guess it just means I should stop thinking of beyond stuff like that.

----------


## DawnEye11

Fear

I was on a bed with my eyes closed talking to Dawn. I remember reappearing on the same bed quite a few times until i somehow arrived downstairs in the hall. There were three characters around me, one who i think was my younger brother. One of the characters who looked like Kiro's anime form went to go get something after that. I felt uncomfortable so I went into a room, locked the door and told Dawn how I felt. He told me not to worry but when I heard footsteps I went through the air conditioner in hopes of appearing somewhere else. I started flying above houses and began feeling more uncomfortable. Negative thoughts started popping up as i was looking around an flying. I saw a huge portal that sort of looked like the one from the anime kyoukai no rinne. I flew further to see a abandoned broken castle and heard someone singing an anastatia song. I flew to where i heard the sound and started singing it too. But than I thought about the part where she is imagining people dancing but it looks like ghosts.

I than appear on my bed in the dark with something moving around in side me. Its black, has red eyes and almost like the form of a human but more monster looking. It was laughing as it flew around inside me. I told it to stop but it wouldn't so I started punching myself. Prayed to be brave. Than remembered that i didn't need help because these characters were apart of myself. I saw a phone on a chair after i got out of the paralysis moment. On the phone it said "I will paint over your house". I than flew outside and noticed the orange roof top houses. The scene shifted to a teenager sitting  on a porch step with a little girl. Than to me back on the bed paralyzed. I felt really heavy and like i could not get up but i forced myself up. 
I than reappeared on the bed and kept punching myself to wake up until i just thought of waking up. Guess I was just mad at the constant reappearing. hahaha

Rape

Something about a girl dream competition where we try to beat up each other in a dream. I than left and started walking home. It was raining. I saw a couple of guys with bats trying to fight eachother. Than one comes up to me with a bat. I try to fly away but i can't. The guy than runs after me and grabs me. The scene than switches to a paper where there are words that rapist use to seduce their girl victims. Its very inappropriate that i can't belive my own dreamng mind came up with those.

The scene than shifts to the interior of the store where the guy who raped me is talking to the store owner or someone about a baby i will have. There are white pills in my hand that are in a clear container. I'm thinking about how its unfair that i get raped, have to take birth control pills and the owner of the store is friends with the rapist. I than get out the store. There is a old dark skin man with a gun on the street. He is pointing it at reporters and people mentioning that he is going to shoot everyone of them for raping the one he cares about. The reporters make fun of him than he starts shooting.I than fly to a street far away from the scene.

There is a announcement saying that in 11 hours there will be a earthquake in tokyo. I than notice on the top of a door there is a pizza and words saying "Educate your pizza". I wonder how much time till i wake up after seeing the future vision than wake up for real.

I don't believe the second was a future vision. It was just my brain was half taken by the dream plot.

Notes:
Not being lucid for a while really threw me off. I need to get more comfortable being in a dream again.

----------


## DawnEye11

Lately I've been noticing that I'm holding back on the fear but its still present. Could be because the house next to ours likes to do some witch like stuff in the yard next to us. They make a lot of noise singing,drinking,chatting and with their drum at times too and they just moved in recently. Anyways it sort of brings to mind my fear of demons even though i know they can't hurt me if i have no business with them.

----------

